# Pooling water next to second story deck



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi- I have a small pool of water next to second story deck. 
Will this eventually cause issues?
Any way to fix?
Thank you,


----------



## Ilyas Brandner (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi,
I don't think it can cause problems, but it wouldn't be bad if you could seal the spot. There is liquid sealant for that and it is easy to use.
Best Regards


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Is it leaking? This is flat roofing product and a good place for water to pool. It looks like whoever put that roof on knew about a possible problem. What you are seeing is the solution. I would be careful putting any liquid sealent on it if you dont have to. Looks good to me


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

Whoever did that should have put a cant at h the railing end and gave it a bit more of a pitch..But if it is solid I would not worry too much about it


----------

